# Waterfurnace Geo system and humidifier



## chowchewey (11 mo ago)

So I am installing an Aprilaire bypass humidifier on a waterfurnace geo system. From what I can tell from the manual, I should be able to pull 24v power from the furnace accessory terminals. However, when I try to this I get no power. Checked all fuses and they are fine. Otherwise the furnace works fine. Dealer refuses to help me with this simple question which is sad considering what I paid for the unit. Any advice? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## emmaolivia (11 mo ago)

They have a prompt service with quality technical support


https://sentralhvacplumbing.ca/


----------

